# What Brought Me Here



## allperrys (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, allperrys here. My family on my mother's side manufactured, created, and bottled soda and other drinks in New Rochelle, NY for over a half a century until 1996, when my Grandfather retired and dismantled the company. The family owned "Rochelle Club Beverage Corporation" and swore by glass bottles. 

My Grandfather is now 93 years old and I am collecting and archiving any soda labels his company created. Unfortunately, bottles are pretty hard to come by and on this post I have a half-gallon bottle from the company. A priceless family heirloom. 

I'm quite happy to be apart of this forum now where I can share a passion for bottles/labels with other people around the globe and find refuge in the saddness that comes with buying my family history on line. Indeed, for the past hour I have been buying my Rochelle Club genuine labels online from ebay and other stores.

This post by hudsonclub inspired me to get active on here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...le-Beverage-Co-Inc-bottle&p=700530#post700530 -- im going to ask my grandfather about New Rochelle Beverage and try to get in contact with Peter.

Here it is, the half-gallon beauty :


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 17, 2018)

Welcome to the site. I love the old one half gallon bottles like that. It is sad you have to buy the family history back, however at least Ebay lets you be able to find it. Otherwise it would be scattered in unknown places.


----------



## historic-antiques (Jun 20, 2018)

Beautiful bottle!!!  It's great that you're preserving family history!!!!  I'm all for it and do it myself!!!  (Though with other things than bottles)  Keep it up, all the best for you!  If I ever come upon a Rochelle Club bottle or anything from your company, you can have it FREE!!  Just nice to know you're doing this!!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2018)

That's a nice looking Bottle. Good luck on obtaining more & welcome to the Club.  LEON.


----------



## mikeodigs (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello and welcome, Nice looking bottle, You should rename or make a post with the Title being Rochelle Club , Rochelle Club Beverage or variant. someone here may have one of you grandfathers bottles, if I had one I would give it to you. good luck in your bottle history quest. 

mike


----------



## hudsonclub (Apr 14, 2020)

allperrys said:


> Hey everyone, allperrys here. My family on my mother's side manufactured, created, and bottled soda and other drinks in New Rochelle, NY for over a half a century until 1996, when my Grandfather retired and dismantled the company. The family owned "Rochelle Club Beverage Corporation" and swore by glass bottles.
> 
> My Grandfather is now 93 years old and I am collecting and archiving any soda labels his company created. Unfortunately, bottles are pretty hard to come by and on this post I have a half-gallon bottle from the company. A priceless family heirloom.
> 
> ...


Hey, it’s me, Peter. Super cool to see another westchester soda maker here.


As you pointed out, the bottles from my family’s business said “New Rochelle Beverage Corp, Inc” on them. The brand of club soda - I think they came in flavors, but I’m not sure - was called “Hudson Club,” so sometimes in searches I find “Rochelle Club,” your family’s business.

My cousin actually has a bottle sealed with soda inside, but none of us dare open it and try!

The business shut in 1966 but my great grandfather stayed in New Rochelle until his death. His grandson, Ronnie, used to run the store and also lives in town. I would not be surprised if your grand dad knew them.

There is also a connection to COTT beverages, which was also in town. (“it’s COTT to be good,” was their slogan).

Good luck in your search. If I find anything I will let you know


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome, and thank you for sharing your family history.  Wishing you the best of luck in finding some family related bottles.  Cheers!


----------

